# Mortgage broker jobs



## Amp (May 24, 2014)

Hi, new to this site and just after some advice. Looking at leaving the UK for a fresh challenge.

I am CeMAP and CeRER qualified and I am currently 3rd out of over 500 brokers working for a national estate agents, exceeding set targets and generating new leads month in month out.

If anyone could give me some advice on whether New Zealand has a need or use mortgage brokers and how to break into the industry over there is would be appriciated.

Many thanks


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi and welcome,

There's defo mortgage brokers here and I assume a need for them.
I have a contact on the back burner at the moment in readiness for when we come to look at buying a plot of land to build a house.
No idea how easy it is to break into that industry though.
Have you checked out Jobs on SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 Employment, Career and Recruitment site and Buy online and sell with NZ's #1 auction & classifieds site | Trade Me to see if the jobs are there ?
Unfortunately mortgage broker or Finance Broker is not on any of the skill shortage lists, which makes it harder for you straight away as an employer would have to justify offering you a job over someone already in NZ.


----------

